# Welcome Calibers Members



## js

Welcome to the members of Calibers Indoor Range & Training... 

Feel free to take a look around and get familiar with the site. There is a ton of information here and lots of friendly gun enthusiast with a wealth of knowledge to share.

This special area of the forum is designated for Calibers members. A place where you can find out more about Calibers related news and events... and also a place for members to a little socializing, ask questions or just stop by to say Hello.

Just a couple of things you'll need to do before posting... You'll need to register, then read and follow the forum guidelines.

Enjoy the Forum!


----------



## will

Hello all,
Just saying hi, I go to Calibers all the time. Great place.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks will, I'm @ Calibers about 5 days a week but don't shoot much. That's what happens when you make a hobby your job. 

Kenny


----------



## TOF

Welcome from Northern Arizona

NC is a bit distant for my normal range trips but should I venture east I will stop in. :mrgreen:


----------



## Doorman

A couple friends and I have become recent members of Calibers and enjoy going. We've met some good folks there and like the range.
I got my membership singning up for the CCW course coming up in Feb (along with about 150 others!!).
Anyone that hasn't had the chance to visit the range and lives within a reasonable distance should try it out...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## blue d

Been a member for a couple of years now. Do to work do not get to shoot there as much as I did, but have spent several thousand rounds there.

Definately worth a visit. Best range for miles and miles.

Kenny, stop whining about the hobby/job and shoot more.


----------



## HammerheadNC

I just got my 1st year membership after my trial membership from the CCW class on October 25th, 2008.

They are a great group of guys and always helpful!

THANKS for such a great place!

Steve "Hammerhead" Marshall
Reidsville, NC


----------



## Helios

I had been to calibers once to look around and I think i will go back. It seems like a good place to blow off a few rounds. I work for a company around the corner and the next time I "fly in" the shop I'll stop by.


----------



## [email protected]

*No more whining from me*

Thanks blue d, I'm going to take some time and shoot a few boxes tomorrow. Hammerhead It was good to see you @ the range today, thanks for renewing your membership, take advantage of it. Keep the comments coming. The best thing about Calibers is our customers. See you on the range!!!

Kenny


----------



## gggarf

Agree that Calibers is a well ran range. I have been going there for many years and received my CCW training back when Wayne Hobgood was the owner. My wife and a friend of hers went for their CCW training yesterday at Gander Mtn. through Calibers. Highly recommended range.


----------



## Doorman

HammerheadNC said:


> I just got my 1st year membership after my trial membership from the CCW class on October 25th, 2008.
> 
> They are a great group of guys and always helpful!
> 
> THANKS for such a great place!
> 
> Steve "Hammerhead" Marshall
> Reidsville, NC


Hammerhead,
I've heard the waiting period for getting the permit from the Sherriff is at 6 months now. How long did it take to get yours?


----------



## [email protected]

To get an appointment in Guilford Co is taking 4 to 6 weeks. Then the response time from the state and mental checks is running another 9 to 12 weeks. So 4.5 months would be the time frame for receiving the call from GCSO. By law they must notify you within 90 days with either a rejection letter of the call to pick it up. The CCH Permit has been in effect for more than 15 years in NC, so what is another 4 months. But waiting 4 months for a permit feels like 15 years.


----------



## Doorman

Thanks, Ken. See you Saturday.


----------



## [email protected]

Doorman, no problem, hope you enjoyed the CCH class today. I always have a good time teaching and hanging out with awesome people. If you have any feedback on todays class good or bad let me know. 

Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## Doorman

Kenny...
I have to say the class was excellent. I came away with a lot of useful information. The friend that came with me is an NRA Life Member/Benefactor. He was also an instructor back in the day. He said that he learned some good stuff and complimented you on the way you taught the class. I agree with him. Although the material can be a little dry, you did an excellent job of keeping all of interested and engaged. I highly recommend this class to anyone, even folks that have no intention of aquiring a CCH permit. The content of the class is vital for ANY citizen that, God forbid, may have to defend themselves or loved ones some day. So, two thumbs up for Kenny and Calibers for the day!

And by the way, LONG LIVE BOW TIE MAN!


----------



## [email protected]

*Thanks Doorman*

I appreciate the good feedback. I enjoy doing the classes we are starting to do more training. NRA Basic Pistol, All Ladies Classes Basic and Advanced, Defensive and Tactical Courses will be available within a month or so. And more to come.

Kenny


----------



## CookieLady

*90 day law?*



[email protected] said:


> I appreciate the good feedback. I enjoy doing the classes we are starting to do more training. NRA Basic Pistol, All Ladies Classes Basic and Advanced, Defensive and Tactical Courses will be available within a month or so. And more to come.
> 
> Kenny


Kenny,
Are you going to have these new classes announced anywhere on the website or here on this forum? I am guessing that we'll need to have our CCWs first to enroll in any of them right?

As far as the law that they have 90 days to answer,
Have you heard of it taking anyone longer than that to get their CCW decisions lately? We still haven't heard anything and have barely 3 business days to go before our 90 days pass from our licensing appointments.

Have a Happy Easter.

PS- I haven't forgotten that we owe you cookies. Next time we come down, I'll make sure you all have a fresh batch.


----------



## [email protected]

*Classes and Cookies*

The dates are posted on the calender tab on the Calibers site. The best way to stay informed on the classes is to send an email to Chuck Ward, his E-mail is: [email protected] he can put you on his email list.

We will still let you shoot without the cookies!!!!

later
Kenny


----------



## wrfalcon77

*i have not*

i have not had the chance to visit calibers but look to in the near future as i have heard nothing but good things about it


----------



## Eric

New member here at the forums. I'm a Calibers members too. Great to find this place!


----------



## [email protected]

*Sweet*

Glad to have you on the forum and @ Calibers!!!!

Kenny


----------



## rnewton

*New Member*

Just found your forum, enjoy the range. Keep on offering new classes and offering to the associated pistolarios that support you.brokenimage.

:smt1099


----------



## [email protected]

*Thanks rnewton*

Here are some events coming up in the near future.

We have another practice session scheduled for August 12th. 6:30- Until. The practice sessions are totally free to students that have attended a Module, or have an interest in attending a Module. Let us know if you have any questions. 336-668-3232

We have a Module I Class scheduled for August 26th this class will begin at 6:30 pm and will include a minimum of three hours of range instruction. The anticipated range count is approximately 300 rounds, the cost for this training is $150.00.

We have a Module II Class scheduled for August 27th this class will begin at 6:30 pm and will include a minimum of three hours of range instruction. The anticipated round count is approximately 250 rounds, the cost for this training is $150.00. You must have completed Module I before you will be allowed to register for Module II.

To register for either of the classes you must pre-pay at Caliber's Range to reserve you slot. The class size is limited to the first six students.

In September we are also starting to offer training focused on competitive shooting such as IPSC and IDPA. Please check out our calendar section of the calibers site for more info. http://www.handgunforum.net/calibers/month.php


----------



## Mike&Cindy

*New member here*

My girlfriend and i just signed up for a ccw class at calibers and just wanted to say that the place is great. i just went there today to shoot there for the first time and i had a great time, and the employees were very helpful so thanks,

Mike&Cindy


----------



## [email protected]

*Welcome!!!*

Glad you guys chose to take the CCH class with us. Take advantage of your memberships, and if you ever need help or pointers let us know. See you on the range!!!

Kenny


----------



## Far

*Too Long to Say Thanks!*

Kenny, Carl and Manny,
It has been almost a year and although we are computer literate, Forums and the like have not been our forte. Calibers has been a tremendous experience for my family and one heck of a hobby and release for myself, so we gotta post this.

Thanks for the discussions, patience, CCH class (Kenny, totally informative and awesome) and time you all spend actually caring about your business and your customers. You guys score high on customer commitment, and it is a secure feeling to just watch your diligent but subtile observation of safety and your range rules with everyone. Thanks for all the tips and all the stuff you have shared with us. We have learned a bunch!

First class!
Far


----------



## [email protected]

*Thanks Far*

I remember the first day you and the family visited Calibers, doesn't seem like a year. We enjoy having people like you guys as members. Our members are like family to us. A year ago it was so busy at Calibers, we couldn't give the attention everyone expects, but now is the slow season, its nice having the time to help our members and guests or just sit on the couch and shoot the bull. I've been to several indoor ranges and have had bad experiences, or just didn't feel safe. Calibers strives not to be like those other ranges.

See you soon Far,
Tell the Family hello, and also hope you had a good Fathers Day!!!!!
Later
Kenny


----------



## deeval2011

*information*



[email protected] said:


> Thanks will, I'm @ Calibers about 5 days a week but don't shoot much. That's what happens when you make a hobby your job.
> 
> Kenny


Hello Kenny
I have been a member for about two years, and need some information on CCW laws in NC. What is the best website to go to and recieve "up to date" information on the law. Reason being I was told that in NC if you have a permit you can carry in parks in greensboro. Is this true?
Thanks
deeval2011


----------

